# Groin Rash



## TBone

Kinda gross but whatever here goes. I have a rash on both sides of my groin that won't go away. I've tried jock itch spray and washing it well to no avail. Recently I broke up with my girlfriend and before I left we had one last roll in the hay for old times sake. We'll she had a bit of a yeast infection, nothing too bad and I didn't shower afterwords and left that night. Spent the next two days walking around in the rain with soaked jeans and the same boxers and am wondering if I could have gotten a yeast infection on my groin. Seems like a pretty good environment for it to happen. It has a damn bad smell too. I can't keep buying a bunch of different shit to put on it so I'm trying to narrow this down. Any advice?


----------



## oldmanLee

Okay,you're right,pretty damned gross.Get a couple of pair of clown size pants,(all cotton,and at least 6" bigger in the waist than your regular size,lightweight summer weave)and a belt or suspenders.Go wash your junk and the affected areas with a mildly astringent soap and water(citrus dishwashing liquid will do).Put on the clean,loose pants(yes,go commado).at the end of the day,wash again,switch pants.Wash the ones you wore,and then get them dead dry.Swap out the trows every 12 hours,and wash up each time.Sounds like a case of what we used to call "trenchcrotch".You need to clean it up,dry it up,and get some air down there(the reason for the loose summer weave pants.Most commonly seen on old school bikers that do a run up to Sturgis and don't swap clothes the whole week.By the way,that "meaty" smell you no doubt have noticed is the scent of your dead skin cells being digested and excreated by the topical bacteria that your nethers are now playing host to.Good luck!


----------



## Ravie

sounds pretty nasty. ide say tea tree oil(yes, it WILL burn like hell) and after that some bacitracine. make sure to keep it as dry as possible and do your best not to piss on yourself and please, dont lay some poor girl when you are that rank lol


----------



## sleep

I had the same problem. I recently put on a lot of weight then when it got hot my crotch got soaked with sweat all day and the rubbing of my new fat thighs created one hell of a rash. To clear it up I just used extra strength gold bond lotion and allowed my crotch to air out at night. I finally eliminated it by wearing boxer briefs to keep everything in position which stopped the rubbing/chaffing. 


If you use gold bond be warned it contains menthol so things will be a little cooler down there haha.


----------



## finn

Instead of tea tree oil, it might be cheaper and less painful to use a lesser astringent like witch hazel.


----------



## coldsteelrail

this is a really old thread...but um, this is a perfect example of: go to the doctor! 
if you have a rash on your groins, you should go to the doctor, and get it checked out. I know it costs money if you don't have insurance, but something like this could have been herpes. I mean, I guess there's always the internet for knowledge and pictures, but i think it's easy to misdiagnose any type of rash. 
A lot of doctors don't have a clue, but they can still run lab diagnostics, like a swab. Doctors are good for their access to technology. If yer travelling, you can always offer to call in for your results.
If it wasn't infected, i think it would have been good to use a salve, wash it carefully with something emolliating, like water, and keep it dry, after you did wash it. But if it was an infection of somekind, the salve would spread it, so it would have been good to be sure.
i hope that it cleared up for you quickly.


----------



## TBone

Well I think it all boiled down to a really bad heat rash that had gotten a bit infected. I stayed with a friend for a couple weeks and after diligent washing, gold bond, and changing and washing of underclothes everything cleared up. I also used a good bit of baby rash ointment between periods of letting everything air out. I've also found baby rash ointment invaluable for periods between showering when things "aren't so fresh downstairs" and no shower and lots of walking are ahead.


----------



## Ravie

so i had this issue last winter and i remembered some anti-bacterial soap and a clean shave all around fixed it.


----------



## tallhorseman

The French call it Crotcha' Rotte'.


----------



## anhelyca

Hmm. It seems so serious but don't worry do much but is not that serious. Let us first define what is *groin rash*? *Groin rash* or* tinea cruris*- is a _fungal skin infection of the groin._The groin becomes itchy and irritable and red rash develops into the groin. In treating this you can apply some fungal cream combined to mild steroid cream to the surrounding 4-6cm of normal skin in addition to the rash. Steroids may reduces inflammation and may ease itchiness and redness but it does not kill fungus so it should not be used alone.Wash your groin daily then dry itch throughly. Dont share towels to others because sharing may have chance to spread it to others. I hope I ease your worries with that. Have a nice day 


http://easyhealthMD.com


----------



## coldsteelrail

This post still continues to piss me off. Any type of rash can be caused by any number of things. It could be a fungal or yeast infection,it could be chafe, it could be caused by beng unclean and growing bacteria that cause irritation. It could be an allergy to fabric, soap or detergent. It could be caused by wet clothes, it could be caused by reaction to semen (even yer own), it could be caused by so many things. The fact that a groin rash is a common symptom of numerous stds, is why when you have a groin rash you go to the mother fucking doctor. The reason why there is an epidemic of STDs is b/c people think they can diagnose themselves, or symptoms go unnoticed, or are so mild, people don't think to get checked. Generally women will display more obvious symptoms of infection. They are infected by men who are told by other people or even doctors, that their symptoms are "grotch rot", "fungal infection", "chafe", or by men who do not notice their mild symptoms. I have taught sex ed. to youth, and continue to be astounded at the level of ignorance people have pertaining to things like birth control and stds. a groin rash is something not to take lightly. Many stds can cause fertility or birth problems for women, and they carry an awful stigma. It is such a simple concept to me to go to a doctor if you have a groin rash. I mean, i guess over time, if you are prone to rashes, you can recognise the symptoms, and assume it's yeast, or whatever...but especially if it's your first rash, and especially if it's on your groin, be respectful of your future or current sexual partners, and go to a fucking doctor. I mean, like, i said, you will probably be dismissed or misdiagnosed anyway, because even a swab at the wrong time, can be false negative, and a blood test could be misleading if it's for herpes, and it's not the right kind of diagnositic procedure which differentiates the herpes types. Anyway, I'm sorry. I'm sure the thread starter is pretty sure by now that he doesn't have herpes, but if it's a groin rash, go get a professional diagnosis. There are free clinics for homeless people all over the place, and most of them don't require ID.


----------



## MiztressWinter

Amen to the clean shave and powder! If your crotch is really hairy....and you sweat alot...it's just a GREAT environment for bacteria to grow. I prefer to shave everything (esp if im squatting...armpits..legs and crotch hair gotta go. Less accidents with body lice...crabs...etc this way) You don't have to be a fat person to walk around in the heat and sweat. lol It happens to ALL of us. And having hair on my crotch makes me sweat ten times more. Just sayin


----------

